

How should non-tech founder look for tech co-founders? - viaHack

The only two programmer friends I have are no-go&#x27;s for my company. I&#x27;m weary of going beyond my immediate network but this project is important -I don&#x27;t have a choice.<p>I am not in a geographically advantageous spot either. Rural area, with closest major city being Houston (50 mins away).<p>I do have an unlimited amount of time to work on my company here. But should I forgo that privilege, head west, and find a co-founder via tech culture immersion?<p>What should I be considering here?
======
sharemywin
Do you have some initial customers?

~~~
viaHack
No, I don't. Surely it does, but curious how you see this factoring in.

